
Astrophysicist gets magnets stuck up nose while inventing coronavirus device - smacktoward
https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2020/mar/30/astrophysicist-gets-magnets-stuck-up-nose-while-inventing-coronavirus-device
======
perilunar
>“I accidentally invented a necklace that buzzes continuously unless you move
your hand close to your face,” he said.

>“After scrapping that idea...

So instead of adding an inverter/NOT gate, he just gave up?

~~~
elvecinodeabajo
If there's a microcontroller on the project it could take the high voltage as
OK and the drops as the "get your hands out of your face" signal. There's no
need to put the buzzer right there, it could be in another output of that uC.
But I think this article's great deal is: "Should boredom be considered as a
people's health risk?" I think it does.

------
vickyks
If you've ever met physicists, you will understand that this is exactly the
sort of thing physicists do.

~~~
xen0
Or chemists, or biologists, or engineers...

Or children for that matter. ;)

------
floatingatoll
> Denies further magnets

Don’t miss the check in list!

------
Kaibeezy
astrophysicist =/= rocket scientist

